# solar question panels and batteries



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm thinking of building a security light that will pull about 10 Watts max. I would like for it to be a independent -self contained 

Any ways, How many watts and how many batteries? As an example for measurement use a standard deep cycle from Uncle Wallys 

The toughest times will be in the winter short days lots of clouds and snow.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

you need enough batteries to run it for the number of days you will need it to run plus some extra

you need enough solar panels to recharge the batteries (based on the average amount of sunshine in your area) before the batteries die

10 watts equals a little less then 1 amp (12 VDC)


in other words you need to be able to pour more into the glass then you are drinking


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Why build one when you can buy one?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Why build one when you can buy one?


Oh,,,, Where can I buy a free standing security light kit somewhere?


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Home Depot and Lowes both carry fairly large solar powered lights. I'm not sure if they have enough battery to run a 2nd night if they don't get a full solar charge (cloudy day).


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I was thinking two batteries and one 300 watt panel. I'm going to be using a corn row bulb so the draw will probably be less than the 10 watts I mentioned earlier.
Very easy to do in the summer months but in the winter it's tough to get a good charge. It's like if you have enough panels and batteries to work in the winter
you have 3 times the batteries and panels that you need in the summer. Might need two 300 watt panels in the winter. Any input on this?

I have two security lights now that run off my solar set up and they are great light up the yard real nice 

When I built my solar set up I posted the progress as I went and most of the design came from members on this forum. 
There is a ton of knowledgeable people on her to tap into. Will probably do the same for the free standing security light


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Oh,,,, Where can I buy a free standing security light kit somewhere?


What do you mean by 'free standing'? Like a street light?

What exactly are you trying to light up?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> What do you mean by 'free standing'? Like a street light?
> 
> What exactly are you trying to light up?


Yes something like a street light on a pole with a solar panel on top and the battery/batteries mounted on the pole low enough to service.
Free standing and self contained for like at a hunting cabin or out in a hay field where there is no electric
Lots of places people would like a security light but have no electric to hook up to at that location.

This is kind of light I'm talking about. I have two of these I converted to 12 volt corn row bulbs they do a nice job really 
light up the yard on like 7 to 10 watts running power.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lightwave-...618251?hash=item5b45c5da0b:g:gnUAAOSwS6Zaw4u-


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

https://ecolight.co.nz/shop/Solar/Solar+LEDs/LEDSOLAR-ST20xxx+-+20W+Street+Light+Solar+Kit.html


----------

